# Chiller fees rumors in Marina



## zaika (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have been living in Dubai Marina since 2015 and I am moving next month (still in Marina but targeting Princess / Elite / Ocean Heights).
One of the agent I'm in contact with told me that Princess Tower is going to introduce chiller fees soon, and others in Marina will follow!
I have made a Google search and could not find any supporting info to this rumor. Do you know anything about that?

Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

zaika said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have been living in Dubai Marina since 2015 and I am moving next month (still in Marina but targeting Princess / Elite / Ocean Heights).
> One of the agent I'm in contact with told me that Princess Tower is going to introduce chiller fees soon, and others in Marina will follow!
> ...


My lease in the Marina says chiller fees included, wouldn't they have to change that agreement then?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Remember that spreading rumours in the UAE is an offence


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Maybe it is just the estate agent feeding you bull, desperate for his/her commission?

There are in fact a few buildings in Dubai Marina where chiller is not included in the rent. The ones I know of are:

Elite (viewed an apartment there last year, beautiful sea view but floor to ceiling big windows. I'm not paying for A/C in a glass box...)

Opal

I think Sulafa too but who would want to live there anyway?


----------



## zaika (Aug 2, 2015)

I know, my intention was not to spread it but to know if it is something more than a rumor.
If nobody in the forum has ever heard of it, I would tend to classify it as a BS 

@XDoodle Yes, the clause in the contract would certainly change. Actually in mine I noticed that I am responsible for all energy supplies and the landlord only for the maintenance, but I have never received any bill from Empower or such... you know, these contracts are often standard templates that the agencies use all across the UAE.

P.S. Thanks QOFE, I will avoid Elite then


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

zaika said:


> I know, my intention was not to spread it but to know if it is something more than a rumor.
> If nobody in the forum has ever heard of it, I would tend to classify it as a BS
> 
> @XDoodle Yes, the clause in the contract would certainly change. Actually in mine I noticed that I am responsible for all energy supplies and the landlord only for the maintenance, but I have never received any bill from Empower or such... you know, these contracts are often standard templates that the agencies use all across the UAE.
> ...


Both my contracts at the Torch and Arcade have specifically mentioned chiller free.


----------



## zaika (Aug 2, 2015)

I confirm that also in Princess Tower the A/C is payable since this year.


----------

